# CSS SDX15 LLT Build. *Complete*



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

Okay, i've been lurking for long enough.

A few months ago i was looking for a replacement sub for my Maw-15. i happened to have wired it to a bridged RMX2450 and ran it to clipping when i left the room... Anyways, after frying a VC i figured why not build a real sub that can take the abuse i was giving the other one.

I met Mark (Mwmkravchenko) while i was working for bell, and we got to talking about what kinda sub would work best for my room. Roughly 23'x20' Basement with concrete walls. No size constraints, and a beefy 15" or 18" woofer to compliment a low tuned box.

We came up with this... (i should say he did.)
14 cubes, tuned to 16 hz lightly stuffed with a CSS SDX 15.

The box would have a down firing subwoofer and a slot port to the far side of the box. As i mentioned above, its got an RMX 2450 bridged to it wired for 4 ohms.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v144/Binary110/Sub Build/

This sub is impressive. Thanks for Mark for the time and effort to build this beast. Amazing quality in the diver. Extension down to 16 hz to 123~ db factoring in room gain of 6 db. Oh! and corner loaded to boot!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Kinda puts the MAW 15 to shame, eh? Glad to hear from another happy CSS customer!


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

The maw is but a toy compared to this beast of a 15. It might have to do with the fact that the maw was in an undersized sealed box, f3 was close 42hz...


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice post Adam. And even better someone happy with his sub!

Come to think of it I thought those pictures looked a little familiar.

Can't wait to finish the front loaded TRIO12 horn and compare the two head to head. That'l clear the cobwebs from the rafters!

Mark


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

i've got a test site.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Do you have any pics of the completed sub?


----------

